# Italiano perfetto



## gabrigabri

Se doveste consigliare a uno straniero una città/regione dove imparare un italiano "puro" (non troppo stroppiato dal dialetto), dove gli direste di andare??


----------



## claudine2006

gabrigabri said:


> Se doveste consigliare a uno straniero una città/regione dove imparare un italiano "puro" (non troppo storpiato dal dialetto), dove gli direste di andare??


Nessuna.


----------



## Broca's Area

Gli farei prima leggere qualche libro di sociolinguistica, poi vada dove vuole.


----------



## sabrinita85

Sì, è vero che in Italia non esiste una regione in cui si parla l'italiano puro, ma è pur vero che non possiamo mettere sullo stesso piano il dialetto della Sicilia, ad esempio, e il dialetto dell'Umbria. Quest'ultimo risente, senz'altro meno dell'influenza dialettale e sfido chiunque a dire il contrario. Insomma, per uno straniero che si avvicina alla lingua italiana, trovare un luogo in cui viene parlato l'italiano perfetto sarà impossibile, ma per lo meno in alcune regioni il dialetto non è molto distante dalla lingua "pura"... E sto parlando di regioni come la Toscana, l'Umbria, l'Abruzzo e il Lazio.


----------



## claudine2006

sabrinita85 said:


> Sì, è vero che in Italia non esiste una regione in cui si parla l'italiano puro, ma è pur vero che non possiamo mettere sullo stesso piano il dialetto della Sicilia, ad esempio, e il dialetto dell'Umbria. Quest'ultimo risente, senz'altro meno dell'influenza dialettale e sfido chiunque a dire il contrario. Insomma, per uno straniero che si avvicina alla lingua italiana, trovare un luogo in cui viene parlato l'italiano perfetto sarà impossibile, ma per lo meno in alcune regioni il dialetto non è molto distante dalla lingua "pura"... E sto parlando di regioni come la Toscana, l'Umbria, l'Abruzzo e il Lazio.


Ho i miei dubbi. Potremmo dire che dal toscano deriva la lingua italiana ma ciò nonostante oggi giorno la differenza è notevolmente aumentata. Per non parlare dei dialetti (e degli accenti!!) umbri e laziali!


----------



## sabrinita85

Claudine2006, se rileggi bene ho scritto che non esiste regione in cui si parli la lingua italiana pura, ma ho scritto che esistono dialetti *più vicini* (non uguali) ad essa. Tutti capiscono la cadenza toscana, ma non tutti capiscono la cadenza veneta!
Tanto per la cronaca, se fai una breve ricerca sulla dizione, ti accorgerai che le regioni del centro Italia sono quelle che hanno meno problemi sugli accenti (per esempio al centro non si dice: vèrde o mènte come al sud, e neanche érba come al nord).


----------



## Kritche

Forse, anche per ragioni storiche, letterarie, culturali, sarei portata a dire che la dizione più vicina a quella 'italiana pura' sia la fiorentina.
Non so se estenderei questo giudizio a tutto il 'parlar toscano':i pisani dicono 'asa' anziché 'casa', ad esempio, e non è corretto.
E non è nemmeno detto che la cadenza toscana sia compresa da tutti: da nordica (e, lo ammetto, con una dizione davvero pessima), ti posso assicurare di aver incontrato più difficoltà con le cadenze del centro che con il veneto!


----------



## irene.acler

Sono d'accordo con Kritche...non è proprio detto che la cadenza toscana sia compresa da tutti...anch'io sono del nord (Trentino) e sinceramente per noi non è tanto semplice capire le cadenze del centro, siano toscane, umbre o laziali....
Ad ogni modo, ritengo che comunque tutte le città e regioni sono sempre più influenzate da regionalismi, dialettalismi e via dicendo...


----------



## sabrinita85

Sì, ma... ripeto: ho detto CADENZE, non di parlate in dialetto stretto.
E' normale che se un toscano parlasse in dialetto stretto pochi lo capirebbero, ma tra una cadenza del centro e una cadenza del nord o sud, quella che si avvicina di più all'italiano standard è proprio quella del centro, a mio avviso.
E non mi riferisco ai comici in tv che portano all'esagerazione i vari dialetti.

Inoltre, è indubbio che se uno del nord, uno del centro e uno del sud facessero un corso di dizione italiana, risulterebbe tutto più semplice proprio a quello del centro...


----------



## claudine2006

sabrinita85 said:


> Sì, ma... ripeto: ho detto CADENZE, non di parlate in dialetto stretto.
> E' normale che se un toscano parlasse in dialetto stretto pochi lo capirebbero, ma tra una cadenza del centro e una cadenza del nord o sud, quella che si avvicina di più all'italiano standard è proprio quella del centro, a mio avviso.
> E non mi riferisco ai comici in tv che portano all'esagerazione i vari dialetti.
> 
> Inoltre, è indubbio che se uno del nord, uno del centro e uno del sud facessero un corso di dizione italiana, risulterebbe tutto più semplice proprio a quello del centro...


Non credo, almeno in base alla mia esperienza. Romani e ternani, ad esempio (che sono quelli che conosco meglio) sono così orgogliosi del proprio dialetto da parlarlo anche in presenza di persone di altre regioni, dando per scontato che li si debba capire.


----------



## DrLindenbrock

Il mio modesto parere è che una parlata romana attenta a non cadere nel romanesco sia la più chiara da comprendere, e questo perché:
- non ci sono E o O chiuse che dovrebbero essere aperte o viceversa, come accade in molte regioni del Nord o del Sud (e mi rifaccio anche a quanto detto sopra);
- non accade come in Ciociaria o in Campania che le consonanti sorde C /k/, P, T siano pronunciate come le corrispettive sonore G /g/, B, D, soprattutto se precedute da N;
- non c'è quella mollezza toscana nel pronunciare la C e la T che a molti irrita.....

Va bene, conosco anche le obiezioni:
- consonanti pronunciate geminate anche quando sono scempie (es. sabbato* invece di sabato, sùbbito* invece di sùbito ecc.);
- l'articolo IL pronunciato ER.
- ND che si assimila in NN ("annamo" invece di "andiamo")

Tuttavia, ripeto, sto parlando di un modo di parlare che cerchi di essere italiano standard.
Un romano colto e attento a come parla sa che dire ER invece di IL è scorretto e sa che pronunciare le doppie dove non ci sono è sbagliato. Viceversa, molti parlanti del Nord o del Sud fanno veramente confusione tra E e O aperta.
Quindi la mia conclusione è che Roma sia un'ottima città per imparare l'italiano. Poi bisogna dire che comunque Milano, Torino, Bologna ecc. sono grandi città per cui molte peculiarità regionali sono attenuate, visto il gran numero di abitanti originari di altre zone. Diverso il discorso per Firenze, dove comunque c'è un certo orgoglio nel parlare "il vero italiano" e si sentono spesso C e T particolari e espressioni tipicamente toscane come "cencio", "cannella", "vecchina" laddove a tutti gli altri italiani suona più naturale "straccio", "rubinetto", "vecchietta" (tanto che queste sono le parole che si sentono, ad esempio, nei telegiornali).

Sono ansioso di sentire altri contributi alla discussione!


----------



## Paulfromitaly

DrLindenbrock said:


> Il mio modesto parere è che una parlata romana attenta a non cadere nel romanesco sia la più chiara da comprendere, e questo perché:
> - non ci sono E o O chiuse che dovrebbero essere aperte o viceversa, come accade in molte regioni del Nord o del Sud (e mi rifaccio anche a quanto detto sopra);
> - non accade come in Ciociaria o in Campania che le consonanti sorde C /k/, P, T siano pronunciate come le corrispettive sonore G /g/, B, D, soprattutto se precedute da N;
> - non c'è quella mollezza toscana nel pronunciare la C e la T che a molti irrita.....
> 
> Va bene, conosco anche le obiezioni:
> - consonanti pronunciate geminate anche quando sono scempie (es. sabbato* invece di sabato, sùbbito* invece di sùbito ecc.);
> - l'articolo IL pronunciato ER.
> - ND che si assimila in NN ("annamo" invece di "andiamo")
> 
> Tuttavia, ripeto, sto parlando di un modo di parlare che cerchi di essere italiano standard.
> Un romano colto e attento a come parla sa che dire ER invece di IL è scorretto e sa che pronunciare le doppie dove non ci sono è sbagliato. Viceversa, molti parlanti del Nord o del Sud fanno veramente confusione tra E e O aperta.
> Quindi la mia conclusione è che Roma sia un'ottima città per imparare l'italiano. Poi bisogna dire che comunque Milano, Torino, Bologna ecc. sono grandi città per cui molte peculiarità regionali sono attenuate, visto il gran numero di abitanti originari di altre zone. Diverso il discorso per Firenze, dove comunque c'è un certo orgoglio nel parlare "il vero italiano" e si sentono spesso C e T particolari e espressioni tipicamente toscane come "cencio", "cannella", "vecchina" laddove a tutti gli altri italiani suona più naturale "straccio", "rubinetto", "vecchietta" (tanto che queste sono le parole che si sentono, ad esempio, nei telegiornali).
> 
> Sono ansioso di sentire altri contributi alla discussione!



Non mi esprimo nel dettaglio a proposito di quello che hai scritto perchè l'ultima volta che l'ho fatto ne è nata una discussione piuttosto animata...
Qualunque regione d'Italia sarebbe perfetta se i sui abitanti sapessero correggere i difetti di pronuncia come suggerisci tu, ma la messa in pratica del tuo suggerimento mi sembra alquanto ardua..

Anyway..ma cos'è l'italiano *puro*? 

E' un italiano parlato forbitamente e senza errori di grammatica? (allora non conta la provenienza geografica di chi lo parla, bensì il suo livello culturale e la sua istruzione)

O ci riferiamo ad una fantomatica purezza della pronuncia? in questo caso, per attestare che una pronuncia fosse perfetta dovremmo avere come minimo dei termini di paragone, dovremmo sapere, ammesso che questo fosse possibile, qual è per esempio la pronuncia esatta e perfetta di "arrabbiato" (una parola a caso naturalmente): qualcuno di voi si sentirebbe di affermare di conoscerla?


----------



## *Gaia*

claudine2006 said:


> Non credo, almeno in base alla mia esperienza. Romani e ternani, ad esempio (che sono quelli che conosco meglio) sono così orgogliosi del proprio dialetto da parlarlo anche in presenza di persone di altre regioni, dando per scontato che li si debba capire.



Io, da romana, posso dirti di non essere affatto foriera di tale orgoglio. Anzi, cerco il più possibile di parlare un italiano privo di inflessioni gergali, tanto più se in presenza di persone di altre regioni. Però (e non per parzialità di giudizio ) penso che l'italiano parlato nelle regioni del centro Italia sia meno "viziato" rispetto a quello di regioni del nord o del sud, come sostiene anche Sabrinita; intendo dire, secondo me è più semplice correggere i "difetti" riscontrabili nella cadenza romana che eliminare, che so, una "s" alla romagnola (adorabile!!! ). Sempre tenendo presente che la gente parla ovunque in Italia una lingua ben distante da quella "pura" (e qui mi unisco a paulfromitaly nel domandarmi cosa poi si intenda per "lingua pura") e che in fin dei conti tale allontanamento è un processo naturale presso le lingue di tutto il mondo. Trattasi di opinione personale e scusate per l'intromissione


----------



## eolion

gabrigabri said:


> Se doveste consigliare a uno straniero una città/regione dove imparare un italiano "puro" (non troppo stroppiato dal dialetto), dove gli direste di andare??




A 
* Trieste, Perugia, Alessandria, Asti, Cremona, Savona, Pavia, Ancona,* (solo per citarne alcune)
ma stranamente anche a
 *Potenza, Salerno,Taranto, Palermo, Catania, Cagliari, Reggio Calabria*


----------



## Nate in California

> Se doveste consigliare a uno straniero una città/regione dove imparare un italiano "puro" (non troppo stroppiato dal dialetto), dove gli direste di andare??


 
Beh, per farvi sentire tutti equivalenti, vi posso assicurare che mi confondete tutti quanti. Quando io ho fatto la stessa domanda, mi hanno risposto "il nord" e mi hanno mandato a Padova. Ha! Se non fosse stato per le Venete non avrei mai imparato.  

Scherzi a parte, io sono d'accordo che l'italiano di Roma e del centro sia molto più facile da capire rispetto al estremo nord e il sud.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

eolion said:


> A
> * Trieste, Perugia, Alessandria, Asti, Cremona, Savona, Pavia, Ancona,* (solo per citarne alcune)
> ma stranamente anche a
> *Potenza, Salerno,Taranto, Palermo, Catania, Cagliari, Reggio Calabria*



Il calabrese è uno degli accenti più marcati che esistono...siciliano, pugliese e sardo non sono da meno..


----------



## Blutarsky

gabrigabri said:


> Se doveste consigliare a uno straniero una città/regione dove imparare un italiano "puro" (non troppo stroppiato dal dialetto), dove gli direste di andare??


 
Francamente " risciacquerei i panni in Arno". Non amo particolarmente Manzoni, ma su questo sono d'accordo con lui.


----------



## Cnaeius

gabrigabri said:


> Se doveste consigliare a uno straniero una città/regione dove imparare un italiano "puro" (non troppo stroppiato dal dialetto), dove gli direste di andare??


 

Venite tutti in Veneto, solo lì si parla la lingua pura e perfetta senza inflessioni dialettali  
....
Magari


----------



## ClericCinderella

Perché non a Milano? o Torino? Sono città a tale tasso d'immigrazione prima dal resto d'Italia e adesso dal resto del mondo che l'influenza dialettale locale è diminuita tantissimo a favore di un italiano più neutro e comprensibile da tutti.


----------



## comeunanuvola

Paulfromitaly said:


> Non mi esprimo nel dettaglio a proposito di quello che hai scritto perchè l'ultima volta che l'ho fatto ne è nata una discussione piuttosto animata...
> Qualunque regione d'Italia sarebbe perfetta se i sui abitanti sapessero correggere i difetti di pronuncia come suggerisci tu, ma la messa in pratica del tuo suggerimento mi sembra alquanto ardua..


 
Perfettamente d'accordo con Paul.... (Ricordo benissimo la discussione  ).

E non voglio ricarderci.... (qualcuno potrebbe far vedere a Gabri il link della discussione???)

Secondo il mio modesto parere non si può parlare di una regione che parli il perfetto italiano, potremmo invece parlare di persone che si esprimono in perfetto italiano, ma ovviamente sono ovunque (vivono tra di noi ).

E' naturale avere delle inflessioni, delle cadenze d'altronde è anche il bello delle nostre regioni.

Nuvola


----------



## DDT

gabrigabri said:


> Se doveste consigliare a uno straniero una città/regione dove imparare un italiano "puro" (non troppo stroppiato dal dialetto), dove gli direste di andare??



Ritengo che non esista una città dove si parli un italiano perfetto, e questa caratteristica non fa che aggiungere varietà alla ricchezza e al policentrismo culturale di un paese come il nostro, risultante della coesione di una straordinaria molteplicità di usi, tradizioni e, in buona sostanza, anche idiomi  

Se spostiamo l'oggetto della nostra indagine sull'affermazione di un modello, allora possiamo ipotizzare una prevalenza del modo di parlare ambrosiano perche proprio a Milano vengono prodotti/registrati/trasmessi molti dei programmi televisivi di diffusione nazionale. Ma ogni generalizzazione rimane impossibile, in quanto alcuni professionisti televisivi - e in larga parte gli attori e i doppiatori - parlano secondi i dettami di una dizione che non corrisponde ad alcun dialetto/accento locale specifico. Va anche considerato che la globalizzazione linguistica operata dal mezzo televisivo ha anche consentito la diffusione di termini dialettali e non in uso in ciascuna singola regione/area geografica etc

Due esempi che mi sembrano calzanti per sottolineare il fatto che ogni città/provincia/regione ben si adatti all'apprendimento della nostra lingua: un'amica tedesca è stata a suo tempo erasmina in quel di Napoli e. oltre ad essere diventata sostanzialmente bilingue, ha anche inglobato un'inflessione squisitamente partenopea; lo stesso dicasi per un amico francese che ha vissuto a lungo a Milano e che in un italiano quasi ( ) perfetto di tanto in tanto inserisce nel parlato interiezioni tipicamente ambrosiane  

DDT


----------



## Broca's Area

DDT said:


> Ritengo che non esista una città dove si parli un italiano perfetto [...]


 
È proprio così che stanno le cose. L'italiano standard non corrisponde alla concreta varietà parlata di nessun ceto sociale in nessuna città.



DDT said:


> Se spostiamo l'oggetto della nostra indagine sull'affermazione di un modello, allora possiamo ipotizzare una prevalenza del modo di parlare ambrosiano perche proprio a Milano vengono prodotti/registrati/trasmessi molti dei programmi televisivi di diffusione nazionale. Ma ogni generalizzazione rimane impossibile, in quanto alcuni professionisti televisivi - e in larga parte gli attori e i doppiatori - parlano secondi i dettami di una dizione che non corrisponde ad alcun dialetto/accento locale specifico. Va anche considerato che la globalizzazione linguistica operata dal mezzo televisivo ha anche consentito la diffusione di termini dialettali e non in uso in ciascuna singola regione/area geografica etc
> 
> DDT


 
La tua analisi coglie bene nel segno la questione del polo di attrazione del prestigio linguistico. Ventidue anni or sono uscì un importante studio intitolato appunto _Lingua toscana in bocca ambrosiana _(rivisitazione dell'espressione _lingua toscana in bocca romana_).


----------



## rocamadour

Novara? Quasi a metà strada tra Torino e Milano, sulla linea di confine tra il piemontese e il lombardo, dove i due accenti e le cadenze si sfumano uno nell'altro fino ad annullarsi...


----------



## claudine2006

Paulfromitaly said:


> Il calabrese è uno degli accenti più marcati che esistono...siciliano, pugliese e sardo non sono da meno..


Così come il veneto, il romano (meglio conosciuto come romanesco), il ternano, il pisano, il bolognese, il bresciano, il bergamasco, per fare solo qualche esempio eclatante.
Il dialetto pugliese non esiste, visto che in Puglia ci sono almeno tre grandi diversi ceppi linguistici. 
Insomma, dipende dalla persona. Io, per esempio, parlo senza inflessioni dialettali, pur avendo vissuto sempre nello stesso posto.


----------



## ElaineG

> Due esempi che mi sembrano calzanti per sottolineare il fatto che ogni città/provincia/regione ben si adatti all'apprendimento della nostra lingua: un'amica tedesca è stata a suo tempo erasmina in quel di Napoli e. oltre ad essere diventata sostanzialmente bilingue, ha anche inglobato un'inflessione squisitamente partenopea; lo stesso dicasi per un amico francese che ha vissuto a lungo a Milano e che in un italiano quasi ( ) perfetto di tanto in tanto inserisce nel parlato interiezioni tipicamente ambrosiane


 
E io ho imparato l'italiano in un piccolo paese siciliano. Avrò per sempre un accento americano, ma mi hanno detto che ho anche un'inflessione siciliana (e qualche modo di dire siciliano DOC). Non importa niente, secondo me. Tutti mi capiscono (in ogni parte d'Italia), e non mi vergogno di essere legata ad un posto che amo.

Dovremmo ricordare due cose:

1. Al inizio, i miei amici hanno sempre parlato un italiano più "puro" con me. Trovo che la maggiore parte degli italiani (di qualsiasi regione) ha il buon senso di non usare troppo dialetto con i principianti.

2. In un piccolo paese, come il "mio", la conoscenza d'inglese non è molto diffusa. Conosco tanti americani che sono andati a Milano, Roma, Firenze ecc. e hanno passato tutto il loro tempo con gli altri anglofoni. Si può restare a Firenze o Venezia per 10 anni senza imparare 100 parole italiane (conosco gli inglesi così  ).  Invece in un piccolo paese ho avuto una scelta netta: imparare o rimanere zitta!


----------



## claudine2006

ElaineG said:


> E io ho imparato l'italiano in un piccolo paese siciliano. Avrò per sempre un accento americano, ma mi hanno detto che ho anche un'inflessione siciliana (e qualche modo di dire siciliano DOC). Non importa niente, secondo me. Tutti mi capiscono (in ogni parte d'Italia), e non mi vergogno di essere legata ad un posto che amo.
> 
> Dovremmo ricordare due cose:
> 
> 1. All'inizio, i miei amici hanno sempre parlato un italiano più "puro" con me. Trovo che la maggiore parte degli italiani (di qualsiasi regione) ha il buon senso di non usare troppo dialetto con i principianti.
> 
> 2. In un piccolo paese, come il "mio", la conoscenza dell'inglese non è molto diffusa. Conosco tanti americani che sono andati a Milano, Roma, Firenze ecc. e hanno passato tutto il loro tempo con gli altri anglofoni. Si può restare a Firenze o Venezia per 10 anni senza imparare 100 parole italiane (conosco inglesi così  ). Invece in un piccolo paese ho avuto una scelta netta: imparare o rimanere zitta!


Come sempre una risposta piena di buon senso, Elaine.


----------



## ElaineG

Grazie per le correzioni (e le parole gentilissime), Claudine.


----------



## gabrigabri

Io intendevo dire che in alcune città si usa parlare dialetto, mentre in altre no (vedi per esempio Torino: so che parliamo con vocali aperte anziché chiuse, ecc, però, almeno per quanto mi riguarda, non usiamo parole dialettali, anche perché il 99% dei torinesi è originario di un'altra regione). Forse lo stesso vale a Milano, magari a Bologna, non so! Però quando sento parlare un napoletano o un romano, faccio "fatica a capirli", non tanto per la cadenza (ce l'abbiamo tutti), ma perché ogni tanto usano un termine "non italiano".
Con questo non voglio assolutamente dire che a Torino parliamo un italiano perfetto! Magari!!
Allo stesso modo mi sembra buffo sentire stranieri che parlano benissimo romano ma che magari non conoscono la differenza tra "andiamo" e "annamo" (quale dei due è italiano?)
Ovviamente ci sono anche eccezioni, non voglio fare di tutta l'erba un fascio! Sicuramente ci sono anche torinesi che parlano dialetto e napoletani che non si sognerebbero mai di dire "stai pazziando" al posto di "stai scherzando"!

Io vivo più o meno la stessa situazione: studio a Vienna, e qui si parla praticamente solo viennese; parlando con dei tedeschi molto spesso mi capita di non essere capito perché uso termini dialettali, ma a mia insaputa! E questo non mi sembra molto piacevole, soprattutto se il mio scopo è usare la lingua per lavoro.

Spero di essere stato chiaro!


----------



## sabrinita85

gabrigabri said:


> Allo stesso modo mi sembra buffo sentire stranieri che parlano benissimo romano ma che magari non conoscono la differenza tra "andiamo" e "annamo" (quale dei due è italiano?)
> Ovviamente ci sono anche eccezioni, non voglio fare di tutta l'erba un fascio! Sicuramente ci sono anche torinesi che parlano dialetto e napoletani che non si sognerebbero mai di dire "stai pazziando" al posto di "stai scherzando"!


 
Tipico esempio di determinismo sociale ... 
A Roma, e parlo perché ci vivo, perché frequento l'università, perché ho contatto con la gente del posto, *non si parla come "er Cipolla"*, sia ben chiaro! È ovvio, poi, che chi non sa, pensa che sia così.
Ma ad ogni modo, un romano (o un ternano o un fiorentino) anche se parlasse in maniera molto marcata diatopicamente, verrebbe capito lo stesso e questo perché, al di là del fatto che la popolazione non parla come se fosse al cabaret, tale parlante ha una sintassi del parlato più simile a quella italiana.
Ed è importante dire che il romanesco, ad esempio, come il fiorentino o il marchigiano è caratterizzato da diglossia, in cui gioca moltissimo la variabilità diafasica e tanto per farla breve, le modalità d'uso del dialetto sono influenzate dal contesto comunicativo (quindi sicuramente, non si parla dialetto in presenza di stranieri) e dall'argomento della comunicazione, e questo dovrebbe illuminare una parte ben sostanziosa degli ignari foreri partecipanti a questa discussione!


----------



## Paulfromitaly

sabrinita85 said:


> Tipico esempio di determinismo sociale ...
> A Roma, e parlo perché ci vivo, perché frequento l'università, perché ho contatto con la gente del posto, *non si parla come "er Cipolla"*, sia ben chiaro! È ovvio, poi, che chi non sa, pensa che sia così.
> Ma ad ogni modo, un romano (o un ternano o un fiorentino) anche se parlasse in maniera molto marcata diatopicamente, verrebbe capito lo stesso e questo perché, al di là del fatto che la popolazione non parla come se fosse al cabaret, tale parlante ha una sintassi del parlato più simile a quella italiana.
> Ed è importante dire che il romanesco, ad esempio, come il fiorentino o il marchigiano è caratterizzato da diglossia, in cui gioca moltissimo la variabilità diafasica e tanto per farla breve, le modalità d'uso del dialetto sono influenzate dal contesto comunicativo (quindi sicuramente, non si parla dialetto in presenza di stranieri) e dall'argomento della comunicazione, e questo dovrebbe illuminare una parte ben sostanziosa degli ignari foreri partecipanti a questa discussione!
> .


 
Non mi addentro nel dettaglio della tua spiegazione, che è già di per sè complessa, ma credo di poter dire che il fatto di avere il buonsenso di non parlare il dialetto in presenza di stranieri ( o di italiani che comunque non lo comprenderebbero) non è una caratteristica legata alla provenienza delle persone, bensì alla loro intelligenza e cultura: un coatto romano parla romanesco con chiunque perchè quello è l'unico modo di parlare che conosce così come un montanaro Bresciano parla dialetto bresciano sempre e comunque perchè probabilmente l'italiano non lo conosce neppure.


----------



## CriHart

Paulfromitaly said:


> Non mi addentro nel dettaglio della tua spiegazione, che è già di per sè complessa, ma credo di poter dire che il fatto di avere il buonsenso di non parlare il dialetto in presenza di stranieri ( o di italiani che comunque non lo comprenderebbero) non è una caratteristica legata alla provenienza delle persone, bensì alla loro intelligenza e cultura: un coatto romano parla romanesco con chiunque perchè quello è l'unico modo di parlare che conosce così come un montanaro Bresciano parla dialetto bresciano sempre e comunque perchè probabilmente l'italiano non lo conosce neppure.


 

wow! Vero?!?  
Comunque, io ho imparato italiano a Perugia. Mi sembra un buon posto per imparare l'italiano e per divertirsi


----------



## sabrinita85

CriHart said:


> wow! Vero?!?
> Comunque, io ho imparato italiano a Perugia. Mi sembra un buon posto per imparare l'italiano e per divertirsi



Infatti Perugia si trova nel centro Italia...


----------



## sabrinita85

Paulfromitaly said:


> Non mi addentro nel dettaglio della tua spiegazione, che è già di per sè complessa, ma credo di poter dire che il fatto di avere il buonsenso di non parlare il dialetto in presenza di stranieri ( o di italiani che comunque non lo comprenderebbero) non è una caratteristica legata alla provenienza delle persone, bensì alla loro intelligenza e cultura: un coatto romano parla romanesco con chiunque perchè quello è l'unico modo di parlare che conosce così come un montanaro Bresciano parla dialetto bresciano sempre e comunque perchè probabilmente l'italiano non lo conosce neppure.


 
Assolutamente sì, ma ci sono alcuni post in cui pare che romano=coatto che sa parlare solo dialetto con tutti... ovvero, secondo alcune persone se vanno al supermercato o all'università c'è solo gente che dice: "Ahó a bbella, chette sèrve?" oppure "A' signorì, ch'entenzioni c'ha? Vòle studià oppure la devo mannà a casa a carci 'n cxxo?" 
E quindi, dato, che mi pare ovvio che la realtà non sia questa, ho cercato di spiegarlo in modo forse troppo accedmico, me ne scuso.
In una conversazione privata, Broca's Area mi faceva ben notare che mentre il romano, il fiorentino o il perugino sono varianti della lingua italiana, il siciliano o il veneto sono proprio due sistemi diversi.


----------



## comeunanuvola

sabrinita85 said:


> Assolutamente sì, ma ci sono alcuni post in cui pare che romano=coatto che sa parlare solo dialetto con tutti...


 
D'accordissimo con Sabrinita...

Spesso in questo forum mi è capitato di leggere, riferendosi al romano(cittadino di Roma), anche come una sorta di una lingua ufficiale parlata a Roma.

Sinceramente non ne capisco nemmeno il motivo e credo sia piuttosto un errore comune dettato dall'ignoranza (nel senso di detto da persone che ignorano che a Roma ci sono tante e tante persone che non parlano come l'Albertone nazionale) per cui si confonde un dialetto conosciuto sui media - si, di uso molto comune - come se fosse appunto una "lingua ufficiale".

La maggioranza dei romani che conosco parlano un italiano impeccabile ma ovviamente con una marcata inflessione romana che personalmente - benchè romana - trovo un po' pesante.  

Per quanto mi riguarda, ogni volta che conosco gente nuova mi viene spesso chiesto di dove sono  perchè - proprio quì a Roma  - sono sempre stata abituata ad esprimermi in un italiano "pulito".

*Nuvola*


----------



## Cnaeius

comeunanuvola said:


> Per quanto mi riguarda, ogni volta che conosco gente nuova mi viene spesso chiesto di dove sono perchè - proprio quì a Roma - sono sempre stata abituata ad esprimermi in un italiano "pulito".
> 
> *Nuvola*


 
Toh guarda, io invece i romani li riconosco subito, come, del resto, loro riconoscono me!

Personalmente non ho nessuna difficoltà ad ammettere la grande utilità di fissare uno standard (anche nella pronuncia). 
Trovo però sbagliato e controproducente associare il concetto di standard a quello di purezza della lingua, per il quale mi trovo d'accordo con Broca's Area.
Inoltre penso che la vicinanza di una certo tipo di italiano regionale ad uno standard sia un metro di misura a volte fuorviante.


----------



## sabrinita85

comeunanuvola said:


> D'accordissimo con Sabrinita...
> 
> Spesso in questo forum mi è capitato di leggere, riferendosi al romano(cittadino di Roma), anche come una sorta di una lingua ufficiale parlata a Roma.
> 
> Sinceramente non ne capisco nemmeno il motivo e credo sia piuttosto un errore comune dettato dall'ignoranza (nel senso di detto da persone che ignorano che a Roma ci sono tante e tante persone che non parlano come l'Albertone nazionale) per cui si confonde un dialetto conosciuto sui media - si, di uso molto comune - come se fosse appunto una "lingua ufficiale".
> 
> La maggioranza dei romani che conosco parlano un italiano impeccabile ma ovviamente con una marcata inflessione romana che personalmente - benchè romana - trovo un po' pesante.
> 
> Per quanto mi riguarda, ogni volta che conosco gente nuova mi viene spesso chiesto di dove sono  perchè - proprio quì a Roma  - sono sempre stata abituata ad esprimermi in un italiano "pulito".
> 
> *Nuvola*


Mi trovi davvero d'accordo !!!


----------



## rocamadour

Il nostro campanilismo non finisce mai di stupirmi, soprattutto quando è scatenato da uno spunto apparentemente banale (in senso buono, ovviamente!) e innocente. Ritornando quindi al quesito iniziale di gabrigabri  - e per “mettere pace” tra tutti – perché non proponiamo allora come soluzione un bel _Grand Tour_, come quello che facevano nel Settecento i viaggiatori eruditi, percorrendo la nostra penisola dalle Alpi alla Sicilia?


----------



## irene.acler

Broca's Area said:


> Mi dissocio dalla conclusione e dalle sue implicazioni!
> Spero che gli stranieri frequentatori del forum abbiano ben chiaro che, in qualunque città italiana si trovino, entreranno sempre in contatto con una varietà di italiano *più o meno* connotata regionalmente (come dicono i linguisti, marcata in diatopia). L'italiano standard si può apprendere solo frequentando un corso di dizione, e non immergendosi in situazioni comunicative concrete. Forti di questa consapevolezza, gli stranieri non rimarranno delusi se la provenienza del loro italiano verrà subito identificata: si tratta di uno scacco solo per i propugnatori del concetto di lingua pura, che non ha ragione di esistere.


 
Sono d'accordissimo con te...le varianti diatopiche esistono e, teniamolo presente,  non solo in Italia (si tratta di una realtà estesa anche ad altri paesi). In qualsiasi regione, in qualsiasi città, le influenze del luogo si fanno sentire, tanto a Roma quanto a Verona, Trento, Trieste e via dicendo..e poi, come qualcuno ha già sottolineato, sta alle singole persone e alla loro intelligenza comportarsi civilmente cercando di parlare un italiano il più corretto possibile, astenendosi dall'uso di forme strettamente dialettali in presenza di stranieri. Non possiamo dire che è meglio studiare l'italiano a Trento invece di Mantova o Perugia (tanto per fare un esempio)..penso che in qualsiasi posto, se ci fosse una consapevolezza maggiore da parte di NOI italiani, risulterebbe più facile, per uno straniero, imparare la lingua...


----------



## comeunanuvola

irene.acler said:


> In qualsiasi regione, in qualsiasi città, le influenze del luogo si fanno sentire, tanto a Roma quanto a Verona, Trento, Trieste e via dicendo..
> 
> Non possiamo dire che è meglio studiare l'italiano a Trento invece di Mantova o Perugia (tanto per fare un esempio)..
> 
> penso che in qualsiasi posto, se ci fosse una consapevolezza maggiore da parte di NOI italiani, risulterebbe più facile, per uno straniero, imparare la lingua...


 
Esattamente!!!!

Nuvola

P.S. Per Cnaeius sul tuo: "Toh guarda, io invece i romani li riconosco subito, come, del resto, loro riconoscono me!"

Il fatto di non essere riconosciuta come romana non è per me un punto di orgoglio. Sono stra-felice di essere nata a Roma e di abitarci perchè adoro la mia città, come adoro tante altre. 
Era solo per puntualizzare che essere sempre identificati come quelli che dicono "annamo a magnà la pizza" oppure "ando' stè er Colosseo" per intendere che non ci esprimiamo in modo corretto può essere un fattore di disturbo e fastidio perchè non sempre è fatto con le migliori intenzioni e pensieri e perchè trovo che le generalizzazioni siano sempre fuori luogo, così come quando all'estero (vedi certi film e telefilm stranieri) si viene identificati come la patria della mafia, della pizza e del mandolino.


----------



## eolion

Scusino,lorsignori,
ma a me sembra che qui si stia cercando di *incasellare* un fenomeno come quello dell'*evoluzione della lingua*,vasto quanto tutto l'universo.
Senza soffermarci alle varie sfumature che potrebbero costituire ciascuna un tomo di 200 pagine e forse +,cadauna.
E' senza dubbio bello sapere che ognuno di noi ha un'opinione ben chiara della purezza linguistica,per quanto riguarda la lingua italiana,ma.... 
forse stiamo perdendo di vista quello che significa contaminazione intesa come integrazione di culture diverse attraverso l'inglobamento e l'assimilazione conseguenti a tutti gli avvicendamenti storico-sociali della nostra epoca e di quelle precedenti?
Per Favore non dimentichiamo che il più delle volte,tempi addietro,le forme dialettali costituivano il biglietto di riconoscimento della propria identità territoriale fornendo un punto di riferimento per la propria collocazione nell'ambito delle dinamiche socio-economiche.
Tutti noi,credo,siamo viaggiatori curiosi ed intelligenti capaci di cogliere le affinità che possono avvicinarci alle realtà con cui ci troviamo ,di volta in volta, ad avere contatti; dunque sappiamo bene che qualunque sia la matrice sociale dei nostri contatti,possiamo trovare materiale di apprendimento sui percorsi etno-socio-economici dell'evoluzione della lingua. Naturalmente intesa in senso + lato possibile come linguaggio.
 Perdonatemi, ma penso che solo così si può affrontare il discorso in maniera corretta.


----------



## Cnaeius

comeunanuvola said:


> Esattamente!!!!
> 
> Nuvola
> 
> P.S. Per Cnaeius sul tuo: "Toh guarda, io invece i romani li riconosco subito, come, del resto, loro riconoscono me!"
> 
> Il fatto di non essere riconosciuta come romana non è per me un punto di orgoglio.


 
La mia era solo una constatazione per rilevare che per quanto crediamo di togliere le inflessioni dialettali fino ad arrivare al cosiddetto standard, non lo facciamo mai del tutto. Qualcosa rimane comunque, solo che non ce ne accorgiamo. Intendo dire che l'auto-giudizio è una specie di utopia.
E questo, a parere mio, vale per chiunque, ovviamente chi più e chi meno. 
Volevo dire solo questo, nulla di più.


----------



## claudine2006

rocamadour said:


> Il nostro campanilismo non finisce mai di stupirmi, soprattutto quando è scatenato da uno spunto apparentemente banale (in senso buono, ovviamente!) e innocente. Ritornando quindi al quesito iniziale di gabrigabri - e per “mettere pace” tra tutti – perché non proponiamo allora come soluzione un bel _Grand Tour_, come quello che facevano nel Settecento i viaggiatori eruditi, percorrendo la nostra penisola dalle Alpi alla Sicilia?


Sono d'accordo. Stiamo perdendo di vista il tema principale e la discussione in alcuni momenti ha preso una brutta piega. 
Solo in una scuola si può imparare l'italiano "perfetto"....ma poi, esiste davvero l'italiano perfetto? E a che cosa serve se nessuno, tranne pochi eruditi, lo parlano?


----------



## irene.acler

claudine2006 said:


> Sono d'accordo. Stiamo perdendo di vista il tema principale e la discussione in alcuni momenti ha preso una brutta piega.
> Solo in una scuola si può imparare l'italiano "perfetto"....ma poi, esiste davvero l'italiano perfetto? E a che cosa serve se nessuno, tranne pochi eruditi, lo parlano?




Esattamente..
Inevitabilmente saremo sempre influenzati dal nostro dialetto o comunque dalla nostra provenienza geografica...l'importante è cercare di far sentire il meno possibile gli accenti che caratterizzano le nostre parlate locali, nel momento in cui dobbiamo conversare con altre persone..questo anche per rispetto nei confronti degli stranieri, perchè la stessa cosa potrebbe succedere a noi se andiamo in altri stati..


----------



## Nate in California

So che prima, scherzando un po', ho detto che studiare nel Veneto è stata una sfida, ma in realtà non scambierei mai le esperienze linguistiche che ho avuto vivendo lá. Semmai mi ha aiutato a capire meglio le sfumature, la differenza tra cittá, regione, e nazione italiana. 

Per me questo concetto di un italiano puro e corretto è una noia. Se io avessi voluto imparare una lingua cosí sterile e non colorata dalla gente che lo parla, avrei studiato l'esperanto! Qua in California, quasi tutti gli stranieri che incontro vogliono imparare lo slang Californiano (ovvero il surfspeak) ed io glielo insegno volentieri perché per capire il luogo devono assorbire non solo la lingua ma anche la cultura. Non mi preoccupo del fatto che, parlando con me, non imparano "lo standard." Se vogliono imparare lo standard, basta che si iscrivono in un corso d'inglese. 

Uno delle cose piú belle dell'italiano sono i regionalismi e caratteristici particolari contribuiti da ogni campanello. Ovviamente è importante conoscere e parlare la lingua standard in certe situazioni, ma per favore non sterilizziamo la lingua piú bella del mondo. 

Adesso vi lascio a continuare la vostra litigata. 

Nate

p.s. Vi prego di _colpirmi_ con slang e dialetto quanto possibile. Se non lo capisco ve lo dico.


----------



## irene.acler

Nate in California said:


> Una delle cose piú belle dell'italiano sono i regionalismi e caratteristici particolari contribuiti da ogni campanello. Ovviamente è importante conoscere e parlare la lingua standard in certe situazioni, ma per favore non sterilizziamo la lingua piú bella del mondo.
> 
> 
> Sono d'accordo Nate in California, hai proprio ragione...il bello di imparare una lingua è anche conoscere le sue varie sfumature, che certamente sono anche legate al luogo in cui si parla la lingua...
> 
> In questa discussione mi sa che ci stiamo affannando un pò troppo, chi più chi meno, a difendere i nostri dialetti, perchè questo si avvicina di più all'italiano standard, perche quell'altro sicuramente ha accenti più forti, perchè perchè perchè...
> E' chiaro che siamo inevitabilmente legati alla città o al paese in cui siamo nati e/o viviamo, ma questo non dev'essere visto come un aspetto negativo: è proprio questo il bello, una miriade di sfacettature che caratterizzano il nostro paese e che lo rendono più vivace e solare...
> 
> Il questito inizale era: dove posso imparare l'italiano? Io a questo punto direi ovunque in Italia...sta poi all'intelligenza di ciascuno di noi fare in modo che l'ospite straniero possa capire il più possibile, sforzandosi di parlare correttamente in italiano!


----------



## claudine2006

Nate in California said:


> So che prima, scherzando un po', ho detto che studiare nel Veneto è stata una sfida, ma in realtà non cambierei mai le esperienze linguistiche che ho avuto vivendo lá. Semmai mi hanno aiutato a capire meglio le sfumature, la differenza tra cittá, regione, e nazione italiana.
> 
> Per me questo concetto di un italiano puro e corretto è una noia. Se io avessi voluto imparare una lingua cosí sterile e non colorata dalla gente che lo parla, avrei studiato l'esperanto! Qua in California, quasi tutti gli stranieri che incontro vogliono imparare lo slang Californiano (ovvero il surfspeak) ed io lo insegno loro volentieri perché per capire il luogo devono assorbire non solo la lingua ma anche la cultura. Non mi preoccupo del fatto che, parlando con me, non imparano "lo standard." Se vogliono imparare lo standard, basta che si iscrivano ad un corso d'inglese.
> 
> Uno delle cose piú belle dell'italiano sono i regionalismi e caratteristici particolari contribuiti da ogni campanello.
> Ovviamente è importante conoscere e parlare la lingua standard in certe situazioni, ma, per favore, non sterilizziamo la lingua piú bella del mondo.
> 
> Adesso vi lascio continuare la vostra litigata.
> 
> Nate
> 
> p.s. Vi prego di _colpirmi_ con slang e dialetto quanto possibile. Se non lo capisco, ve lo dico.


----------



## claudine2006

sabrinita85 said:


> Assolutamente sì, ma ci sono alcuni post in cui pare che romano=coatto che sa parlare solo dialetto con tutti... ovvero, secondo alcune persone se vanno al supermercato o all'università c'è solo gente che dice: "Ahó a bbella, chette sèrve?" oppure "A' signorì, ch'entenzioni c'ha? Vòle studià oppure la devo mannà a casa a carci 'n cxxo?"
> E quindi, dato, che mi pare ovvio che la realtà non sia questa, ho cercato di spiegarlo in modo forse troppo accedmico, me ne scuso.
> In una conversazione privata, Broca's Area mi faceva ben notare che mentre il romano, il fiorentino o il perugino sono varianti della lingua italiana, il siciliano o il veneto sono proprio due sistemi diversi.


È però indubbio che in alcune città/regioni si parli il dialetto più che in altre. Ho vari conoscenti romani che parlano, orgogliosamente, il dialetto davanti a stranieri che, disperati, avevano solo chiesto di ascoltare qualcosa in italiano....E non si tratta di coatti, ma di gente che ha studi universitari!!


----------



## Nate in California

Irene e Claudine, tante grazie per le correzioni.



> caratteristici particolari contribuiti da ogni campanello.



Volevo dire da ogni paese. 



> ed io lo insegno loro volentieri


 
Perché non si può dire "glielo insegno"?


----------



## claudine2006

Nate in California said:


> Irene e Claudine, tante grazie per le correzioni.
> 
> 
> 
> Volevo dire da ogni paese.
> 
> 
> 
> Perché non si può dire "glielo insegno"?


Insegno a lui = glielo insegno (sing.)
Insegno loro (plur.)
Togliamo il Veneto dalla lista delle regioni papabili.


----------



## micro

Anch'io sconsiglierei il Veneto per imparare l'italiano puro... 

Ad ogni modo, veniteci lo stesso!!!


----------



## claudine2006

micro said:


> Anch'io sconsiglierei il Veneto per imparare l'italiano puro...
> 
> Ad ogni modo, veniteci lo stesso!!!


La mia frase voleva essere scherzosa, naturalmente, spero fosse chiaro (era solo perchè Nate ha studiato in Veneto). 
Credo che alla fine siamo arrivati alla conclusione che in qualsiasi regione si può imparare bene l'italiano e, oltre a questo, si possono approfondire quegli usi e costumi locali che sono parte imprescindibile del nostro patrimonio culturale.


----------



## DrLindenbrock

Ciao a tutti!
Nate, forse volevi dire "da ogni *campanile*"?
In Italia ogni paese ha (aveva?) un campanile, e in effetti per descrivere la moltitudine di piccoli comuni che caratterizzano l'Italia si dice "i mille campanili" o magari altre espressioni che ora non mi vengono in mente 

Buona discussione qui e altrove


----------



## claudine2006

DrLindenbrock said:


> Ciao a tutti!
> Nate, forse volevi dire "da ogni *campanile*"?
> In Italia ogni paese ha (aveva?) un campanile, e in effetti per descrivere la moltitudine di piccoli comuni che caratterizzano l'Italia si dice "i mille campanili" o magari altre espressioni che ora non mi vengono in mente
> 
> Buona discussione qui e altrove


Grazie, DrLindenbrock.
Allora, potrebbe essere:
Uno delle cose più belle dell'italiano sono i regionalismi e gli specifici contributi che provengono da ogni città/campanile.  

Nate, che te ne sembra?


----------



## Nate in California

Mamma mia! Faccio cinque errori in quattro paragrafi e Claudine vuole eliminare il Veneto dalla lista di scelte! Sei dura Claudine, ma ti perdono perché mi hai insegnato un sacco di cose.  

Comunque sí, "campanile" era la parola che cercavo. Grazie Dr. Lindenbrock e Claudine.


----------



## eolion

irene.acler said:


> Nate in California said:
> 
> 
> 
> Una delle cose piú belle dell'italiano sono i regionalismi e caratteristici particolari contribuiti da ogni campanello. Ovviamente è importante conoscere e parlare la lingua standard in certe situazioni, ma per favore non sterilizziamo la lingua piú bella del mondo.
> 
> 
> Sono d'accordo Nate in California, hai proprio ragione...il bello di imparare una lingua è anche conoscere le sue varie sfumature, che certamente sono anche legate al luogo in cui si parla la lingua...
> 
> In questa discussione mi sa che ci stiamo affannando un pò troppo, chi più chi meno, a difendere i nostri dialetti, perchè questo si avvicina di più all'italiano standard, perche quell'altro sicuramente ha accenti più forti, perchè perchè perchè...
> E' chiaro che siamo inevitabilmente legati alla città o al paese in cui siamo nati e/o viviamo, ma questo non dev'essere visto come un aspetto negativo: è proprio questo il bello, una miriade di sfacettature che caratterizzano il nostro paese e che lo rendono più vivace e solare...
> 
> Il quesito iniziale era: _dove posso imparare l'italiano?_
> *Io a questo punto direi ovunque in Italia...  sta poi all'intelligenza di ciascuno di noi fare in modo che l'ospite straniero possa capire il più possibile, sforzandosi di parlare correttamente in italiano!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sì,Sì,Sì.*
> * Quotato 100%.*
> *Questa sì che è musica italiana. *
Click to expand...


----------



## comeunanuvola

claudine2006 said:


> È però indubbio che in alcune città/regioni si parli il dialetto più che in altre. Ho vari conoscenti romani che parlano, orgogliosamente, il dialetto davanti a stranieri che, disperati, avevano solo chiesto di ascoltare qualcosa in italiano....E non si tratta di coatti, ma di gente che ha studi universitari!!


 
Mi dispiace ma devo quotare....

Io penso che se continuiamo ad insistere su questo punto ogni volta che si nominerà una città ci sarà sempre qualcuno che si sentirà chiamato in causa e questa discussione non avrà mai fine.

In ogni città esistono persone che si esprimono più o meno bene, che calcano più o meno accenti e cadenze, che utilizzano e meno dialetti... continuare a dire che una città lo faccia meno di un'altra non ha senso.

Stare a guardare chi pronuncia "meglio" o esattamente la lingua ha poco senso anche perchè penso che siamo d'accordo sul fatto che gerghi e dialetti siano una ricchezza per il nostro paese, penso piuttosto che sia più utile riflettere sulla "povertà" dei vocaboli utilizzati e sulla coniugazione di certi tempi che sembrano non esistere per molte persone.

Nuvola


----------



## sabrinita85

comeunanuvola said:


> Mi dispiace ma devo quotare....
> 
> Io penso che se continuiamo ad insistere su questo punto ogni volta che si nominerà una città ci sarà sempre qualcuno che si sentirà chiamato in causa e questa discussione non avrà mai fine.
> 
> In ogni città esistono persone che si esprimono più o meno bene, che calcano più o meno accenti e cadenze, che utilizzano e meno dialetti... continuare a dire che una città lo faccia meno di un'altra non ha senso.
> 
> Stare a guardare chi pronuncia "meglio" o esattamente la lingua ha poco senso anche perchè penso che siamo d'accordo sul fatto che gerghi e dialetti siano una ricchezza per il nostro paese, penso piuttosto che sia più utile riflettere sulla "povertà" dei vocaboli utilizzati e sulla coniugazione di certi tempi che sembrano non esistere per molte persone.
> 
> Nuvola


Esatto, infatti è proprio questa sorta di determinismo sociale che dà fastidio. 
Poi tutta questa generalizzazione è davvero fuori luogo, perché se Claudine2006 ha avuto la fortuna/sfortuna di incontrare solo persone che pur avendo fatto "studi universitari" si esprimono soltanto in dialetto, questo non equivale e non può equivalere a dire che 6 milioni di romani siano così.
Anche io conosco fiorentini che si esprimono solo in dialetto, ma non vado dicendo che tutti lo facciano... che tra l'altro non vedo neanche cosa ci sia di male a parlare dialetto! Se fossi uno straniero, invece di "impiccarmi" a cercare di capire cosa si sta dicendo, farei notare che non ci sto capendo nulla.


----------



## MonsieurAquilone

il mio italiano non e bene, mi scusi per gli errore che vado a fare.
Penso che per tutta lingua, non c'e un esempio "puro" e "perfetto.  La magia e in imparare tutti le nuanci che sono differenti da regione a regione.


----------



## irene.acler

MonsieurAquilone said:


> il mio italiano non é tanto buono, mi scuso per gli errori che faccio.
> Penso che per tutte le lingue non c'è un esempio "puro" e "perfetto".  La magia sta nell'imparare tutte le sfumature che sono differenti da regione a regione.


----------



## MonsieurAquilone

Grazie per l'aiuto.


----------



## lsp

avrei suggerito "...tutte le sfumature diverse che ci sono da regione a regione (o, fra le regioni)," per ottenere una frase più _italiano_. che ne dite? temo di aver la tendenza di essere troppo pignola in questi casi


----------



## gabrigabri

lsp said:


> avrei suggerito "...tutte le sfumature diverse che ci sono da regione a regione (o, fra le regioni)," per ottenere una frase più _italiano_. che ne dite? temo di aver la tendenza di ad essere troppo pignola in questi casi



Sì, hai ragione, è più fluida. O ancora meglio:... tutte le diverse sfumature...


----------



## Paulfromitaly

lsp said:


> avrei suggerito "...tutte le sfumature diverse che ci sono da regione a regione (o, fra le regioni)," per ottenere una frase più _italiana_. che ne dite? temo di avere la tendenza ad essere troppo pignola in questi casi


----------



## lsp

Grazie, gabrigabri! Grazie, Paul!


----------



## Saoul

Non mi pare sia stata detta fino ad adesso una cosa che mi sembra molto importante. 

  Il romanesco non è un vero e proprio dialetto. E' italiano parlato con gergo e pronuncia particolari, con desinenze (o elisioni o troncamenti in molti casi) differenti da quelle dell'Italiano che abbiamo definito fino ad adesso standard.
I dialetti sono ben altra cosa. Il sardo, il siciliano, il piemontese, il lombardo hanno sporadici punti d'incontro con la lingua italiana. Mantengono una struttura grammaticale spesso simile, ma niente di più.
La situazione di Roma non è una situazione in cui tutti parlano il dialetto, ma una situazione in cui tantissimi parlano in romanesco indipendentemente dal proprio livello di istruzione, appartenenza sociale o altro. 
  E’ più o meno quello che succede nelle altre città in termini di cadenza. 
  Il classico tono cantilenante per cui noi milanesi veniamo presi in giro da tutti (e giustamente direi ) è solo ed unicamente una cadenza che non impatta minimamente sulla struttura della parola, o su altro. Stessa cosa succede a Torino, a Bologna, a Firenze, a Catania insomma nelle città in cui l'uso del dialetto si è perso.


  Il romanesco è vivo e vegeto, anche in una città di quelle dimensioni e professori, professionisti, laureati vari non possono non usarlo esattamente come io non riesco a dire cotoletta e sigaretta senza allargare quelle e tanto da farle sembrare una a. 
  Allo stesso modo, a meno che non ci si trovi in situazioni di totale formalità, a Roma si troncano i verbi. Guardà, provà, etc. E lo fa il netturbino come lo fa il professore. 
  A Milano si dice cotolétta, biciclétta, sigarétta anche se sappiamo che è sbagliato, a Roma si dice “ma de che” anche se si sa che è sbagliato. 
  La mia prof di matematica al liceo (povera povera e povera donna! ) romana, mi ripeteva svariate volte al giorno: "Nun te poi sbajà!" A parte il fatto che puntualmente sbagliavo, parliamo di una professoressa che con me ha fallito l'insegnamento della matematica per mancanza di materia prima dell’alunno, ma che era una persona di grandissima cultura. 
  Il mio buon amico Ferruccio di Forlì non si presenterà mai come Ferruccio, ma come Ferruzzo perché quel suono “ci” è una loro particolarità. 

  Ricapitolando, secondo me, cercare di trovare in qualunque angolo di Italia l’italiano perfetto è tempo perso, ed è solo ed unicamente campanilismo allo stato puro. Non esiste una sola regione in cui ci sia “La Pronuncia”. Esistono le persone che hanno fatto dizione, ma che non parlano come nessun italiano. Non parlano romano, non parlano milanese, non parlano calabrese, non parlano veneto. Parlano l’Italiano che dovrebbe essere. 
  La stessa cosa succede in America (un texano parla in modo totalmente diverso da un newyorkese, uno di Los Angeles in modo diverso da uno di Phoenix). Come decidi qual è la vera pronuncia americana. Il newyorkese perché siamo più abituati a sentirlo? Il californiano perché è più armonico? Un tedesco di Monaco di Baviera parla un tedesco migliore di quello di Bonn? Il classico marsigliese, parla un francese migliore del parigino? Secondo me, passatemi il termine sono solo menate. In Italia l’italiano perfetto non lo parla nessuno, se non quelli che hanno fatto dizione. Ogni tentativo di localizzare il conglomerato urbano patria dell’italiano perfetto è inutile ed impossibile.


Avete visto "Miracolo Napoletano"? Ve lo consiglio. E' la storia di una coppia di napoletani veraci a cui nasce una bambina che parla con accento milanese e vuole mangiare solo risotto e panettone. A mio avviso un capolavoro divertentissimo!


----------



## Dragoberto

eolion said:


> A
> * Trieste, Perugia, Alessandria, Asti, Cremona, Savona, Pavia, Ancona,* (solo per citarne alcune)
> ma stranamente anche a
> *Potenza, Salerno,Taranto, Palermo, Catania, Cagliari, Reggio Calabria*




NOOOO *Trieste *NOOO, è una città *bellissima*, ma l'Italiano non è parlato correttamente: non dal punto di vista grammaticale, non da quello lessicale e nemmeno nella dizione (consonanti, e vocali indistintamente vengono stravolte)!!! 
inoltre è uso comune parlare in dialetto, tanto che in certi posti di lavoro a contatto con la clientela, se non parli in Triestino i clienti provano una iniziale diffidenza!!!!


----------



## pollodelmar

Io consiglierei di farlo studiare a Firenze in modo da acquisire una ottima padronanza della grammatica e dei vocaboli della lingua italiana.

Poi, per la pronuncia, consiglierei di farlo studiare in una apposita scuola di dizione e non importa esattamente dove, importa solamente che abbia dei buoni insegnanti.

Sono molti anni che manco dall'Italia, ma devo dire di aver trovato una pronuncia assolutamente perfetta a Como (un tizio che lavorava in una agenzia assicurativa) e in un paesetto della Puglia, non ricordo il nome, dove in un Bar tutti parlavano Italiano come se fossero annunciatori RAI (mi riferisco agli annunciatori RAI di una volta ;-)

Ciao


----------



## Elasti

Dal punto di vista d'una straniera -io- che ha vissuto in italia (Torino) per nove mesi, devo dire che l'italiano che sempre ho capito meglio è il romano, per me è stato sempre il più chiaro.

Nonosotante a me sempre avevano detto che l'italiano più puro era quello della Toscana ma, sinceramente, sono stata lì e ho visto tutti i film di Pieraccioni, e devo dire che non è tanto chiaro come il romano.

So che io non ho la capacità di dire quale italiano è il più puro (non sono italiana è ho vissuto lì per poco tempo) ma forse la mia esperienza vi serve di qualcosa


----------



## Necsus

Elasti said:
			
		

> Dal punto di vista d'una straniera, io, che ho vissuto in italia (Torino) per nove mesi, devo dire che l'italiano che ho sempre ho capito meglio è il romano (quello parlato a Roma), per me è stato sempre il più chiaro.
> 
> Nonosotante A me sempre avevano sempre detto che l'italiano più puro era quello parlato in Toscana ma, sinceramente, sono stata lì e ho (anche) visto tutti i film di Pieraccioni, e devo dire che non è (tanto) chiaro come il romano.
> 
> So che io non ho la capacità di dire quale è l'italiano è il più puro (non sono italiana e ho vissuto lì per poco tempo), ma forse la mia esperienza potrà esservi utile.


----------



## ElaineG

Penso che abbiamo esaurito questo argomento.

Vi ringrazio per i vostri contributi!


----------

